# ASUS VG248QE blasse Farben



## joker47 (18. April 2014)

Hi ich hab seit einiger Zeit nun den ASUS VG248QE und bin auch super zufrieden mit ihm. Jedoch schaffe ich es einfach nicht die Farben richtig hinzubekommen. Das schwarz ist eher gräulich und allgemein sind alle Farben sehr blass. Hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## ich111 (18. April 2014)

Schwarz wird da nie schwarz sein: TN Panel halt


----------



## beren2707 (18. April 2014)

Schon einmal die PRAD-Werte getestet?
Kontrast: 50
RGB: 100, 92, 91
Helligkeit: 19

Klar, richtig gut werden die Farben nie, aber man kanns zumindest etwas ausgleichen. Mein XL2410T sah im Werkszustand auch schrecklich aus.


----------



## Luemmel (18. April 2014)

Im Nvidia Control Panel unter Desktop Einstellungen den Farbraum von RGB auf YYpr... wie auch immer stellen.


----------



## Stueppi (18. April 2014)

Hast du den Monitor von einer Nvidia GraKa mit HDMI angeschlossen? Bei 60Hz wird das Farbspektrum von 0-255 auf 16-235 gesetzt. Benutz das Nvidia RGBFullRangeToggle tool, das setzt die Werte wieder auf 0-255 und die Farben sind wieder satt. Alternativ kannst du auch einfach eine Benutzerdifinierte Hertz Zahl einstellen, das ausgegraute ist nur bei 60Hz.


----------



## BxBender (18. April 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Hast du den Monitor von einer Nvidia GraKa mit HDMI angeschlossen? Bei 60Hz wird das Farbspektrum von 0-255 auf 16-235 gesetzt. Benutz das Nvidia RGBFullRangeToggle tool, das setzt die Werte wieder auf 0-255 und die Farben sind wieder satt. Alternativ kannst du auch einfach eine Benutzerdifinierte Hertz Zahl einstellen, das ausgegraute ist nur bei 60Hz.


 
ich habe meine2ten Bildschirm auch per HDMi angeschlossen. Allerdings an einer Radeon Karte. betrifft mich das problem dann auch? Wo mus sich da dann was umstellen? Brauche ich auch eine andere Hz-Zahl? Sind dann 59 oder 61 richtiger?


----------



## joker47 (18. April 2014)

Hi, ne ist mein einem DVI Dual an meine R290 angeschlossen. Hab ihn auf 120HZ im Desktopbetrieb laufen und die Pradwerte werde ich jetzt mal testen ...schonmal danke 

@Beren
Meine Werte waren schon ziemlich nah an den Pradwerten dran. Hab den Kontrast jetzt noch was verändert aber die helligkeit von 19 finde ich viel zu dunkel. Hast du evtl die kompletten Werte von Prad für mich? Also auch Schärfe etc.
Bild ist jetzt immerhin schon ein wenig besser, könnte ich fast so lassen


----------

